
Show HN: shfm – a tiny TUI file manager written in Posix shell - daraps
https://github.com/dylanaraps/shfm
======
daraps
This is something I wrote a few days ago. All it requires is a POSIX shell and
POSIX [, printf, dd and stty. Great for use in an initrd/initramfs or smaller
environment as these tools are most likely available.

File operations (cp, mv, rm, etc) have not yet been implemented. It's on the
TODO list. (though I'm unsure if they're even needed) We'll see. :)

Writing this was... interesting. POSIX shell is very limited in what it can
do. Endless tricks have been used, see the "implementation details" section of
the README.

Please let me know if you come across any issue.

I have also written a file manager in bash.
[https://github.com/dylanaraps/fff](https://github.com/dylanaraps/fff)

Edit: To answer the "WHY?" question; I find pushing the shell beyond what it's
supposed to do FUN!

